# Shrimp =)



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an opportunity to get a colony of Red Crystal or Blue shrimp from my LFS i was wondering if its hard to breed these guys and what kind of setup you would need. 

Thanks, DJ


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard its not if you have the right setup, which i dont know about..


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had shrimps for a few months now. Pretty much a set it and forget it type of tank. I have lots of java moss. Also what which species that you can house together - that one escaped me at the beginning. Cant really mix Caridina and Neocaridina or they will have a tendency to breed and mix the blood lines. Here is just one of the many links that I found when it was pointed out to me. Now I have to stand up another tank (woohoo).

Crystal Red Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NoMoreToys said:


> Cant really mix Caridina and Neocaridina or they will have a tendency to breed and mix the blood lines.


Did you mean to say that you CAN mix Caridina with Neocaridina? 

If the blues are Blue Pearls, then both them and RCS are pretty hardy and will do well and breed like crazy.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I am told only one type from each group. There is a good shrimp compatibility chart on Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more. that shows it better than I can put it into words


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. But they were sold out when i got their so they are going to order more. They said they will email me in 2 weeks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NoMoreToys said:


> I am told only one type from each group.


Within reason that is. But the general rule of thumb is to not keep Caridina with Caridina and NeoCaridina with NeoCaridina.

So you wouldn't want to keep Tigers with CRS but you can keep RCS with CRS.

There are some exceptions to this such as low order breeders in the Caridina family.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Or, if you don't care if they mix bloodlines, you can keep them all together, (as long as there isn't one that will eat the other of course, lol).


----------

